# Black paint around bottom of cottage below render



## Rob_H (29 Jul 2009)

Our cottage is rendered and painted white apart from the few inches at the bottom nearest the ground. There is a bell drip where the render finishes and the bottom few inches are unrendered brick painted black. This paint is fading and we are doing the place up to get ready to sell. What paint would have been used as the black painted over the bricks. I guess there's something specialist that should be used but I don't know the name of it - can anyone help?


----------



## Nigel (29 Jul 2009)

The ones I have done have been Black bitumen to withstand the constant damp at that level but it is not a damproof barrier,

Nigel


----------



## Ironballs (29 Jul 2009)

You can use black masonry paint or bitumen paint. I've used the latter on the garage roof, B&Q don't sell it, Wilco sell it in decent sized tins and Wickes sell it in sodding great barrels (still working through my barrel). The Wickes one is far and away the best value if you're going to use quite a bit of it


----------



## christoph clark (29 Jul 2009)

something like this BITUMEN PAINT 'Waterproof protective coating for below ground structures'

http://www.sika.co.uk/uk-home/uk-co...nts/uk_construction-bitumen-waterproofing.htm


----------



## Night Train (29 Jul 2009)

I suppose it should be water resisting to prevent dampness in the wall from rain water splash back from when the house didn't have gutters maybe.

I know with stawbale builds with thatch roofs the bottom of the strawbale walls are vulnerable to rain splash from the thatch drips around the perimeter.

The same might apply if it was a cob wall cottage or built at a time when guttering wasn't common and the roof didn't overhang enough to keep splash away from the walls.


----------



## Rob_H (30 Jul 2009)

Thanks, folks. I'll get some at the weekend and get cracking. Trying to get the house ready to put on the market over the next few weeks so plenty to do.


----------

